# radiant heat energy?



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mylar reflects 85% radiant heat energy so you need good ventilation, how much heat energy is reflected by flat white paint?


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 26, 2013)

Just enough to allow everyone to save money and use it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2013)

GREENIE_420 said:
			
		

> Mylar reflects 85% radiant heat energy so you need good ventilation, how much heat energy is reflected by flat white paint?



I don't think the need for ventilation has much at all to do with the reflective surface you are using.  The bulb puts off heat.  Plus the plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on.  You need good ventilation when you grow.  Period.


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Of course you need ventilation no matter wich one you use. The r,eason I ask is because I've just got my temps down from 90 (miday, florida) to 75-80 by adding another in line fan. I was dreading doing this so I've been putting it off, the way my vent system is it was a bit of a job. Now I'm trying this new reflect material and I couldn't find any info on the heat transfer of white paint. I would think that it does not have much so I figure that my temps will rise a little bit again. If flat w. paint and mylar had the same heat transfer or reflectivity then my temps should stay the same.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

GREENIE_420 said:
			
		

> Mylar reflects 85% radiant heat energy so you need good ventilation, how much heat energy is reflected by flat white paint?


 
Flat White Paint can have reflective values as high as 90% or more. Normally I think it is around 87% average. Been awhile since I looked that up. I use nothing but FLAT white paint. Course I own a Paint Company. I Likey Painting.


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 26, 2013)

No I meant how much actual heat is transferd back to the plants


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 26, 2013)

Usually with radient heat, it is going to dissapate quickly when it hits something unless it specifically is engineered to reflect infrared light. While white paint reflects all of the colors of the visible spectrum, I don't think it reflects IR very well. If you want to seal the room from the IR showing to the outside then you want something like Reflectix or there is also a reflective insulation panel that reflects IR as well. If you are concerned about the white reflecting heat back into the space, I don't think it will make much difference.


----------

